# I'm so angry



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so mad! My doctor told me he'd add the Free T3 to my next tests that he ordered (the original order was the Total T3, Free T4, TSH, comprehensive metabolic panel). So they sent me a new order (electronically sent to the lab ) and it didn't include the Free T3. I'm so angry. I've read that the Free T3 is really important. I hate that they make me be a pain in the ass. New order did include TSI (which I asked for) but not the Free T3.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Be a pain if you have to, and don't feel bad about it.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm with Octavia: do whatcha gotta do!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Be a pain, eventually they'll get it and do what you insist, or that worked for me.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Definitely be a pain, but so you know, FT3 isn't super important while you are very hyper. It becomes very important when trying to titrate medication, so don't fret that you don't have the results for now. I haven't had a single FT3 test done ever. However, if I end up needing synthroid or anything, I will absolutely be having FT3 tests done instead of TT3, even if I have to write fudge the Rx... NYS only docs can order blood tests. My buddy in PA already said if I need to, I can order blood tests through him cause in PA, I can order my own labs 
That or I'll talk to my GP and stop going to the endo all together, she won't like that I'm sure as a threat...


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks you guys. I was so upset! Then I had a glass of wine. The two together sent my heart rate skyrocketing. It so wasn't worth that. My anger just flared up.. I 'm so sick of people this week. And we discussed this and he agreed. And then, to send something saying they sent the order to the lab electronically...like they didn't trust me with the regular paper order. It made me ....grrrrr....so angry. But I left a voicemail and I emailed. And if I don't hear back tomorrow by 2, I'll be calling again. I feel like they think I'm being a crazy pain in the butt.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, maybe this will give you a chuckle. You have reason to be mad. I've had dreams that when I woke up in the morning afterwards, I was ****ed off about something from A DREAM!... lol

Literally, it took several hours for me to calm myself down I was so infuriated about something that was in my dream. I don't even remember what it was and I know when I'm dreaming cause its always in 3rd person. So I knew I was dreaming, knew it wasn't real, and it still ****ed me off so much I couldn't let it go for hours... lol

Told you all I was crazy:anim_40:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Don't worry about what they think of you. You are paying them for a service, and they're not doing such a great job. Let them know they neglected to add something important to the order. Be calm, be firm and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Most labs hold the specimen for 48 hrs after the test so they can re run in case of an error. Have your Doctor call the lab and have them ann it to the sample


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Everyone 

I hate the feeling of getting so mad so fast more than I hate the frustration that I might be dealing with at the time. You know? I can go for 0-60 in like a second. Its almost like a rage. I felt that angry. I mean, I had reason to be frustrated, yes, maybe even angry. But not to the degree that I was. I felt like the Incredible Hulk.


----------

